# 1956 Ford Victoria



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2015)

Drool..........

My two favorite cars all wrapped up into one.


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2015)

We had one with a glass top.  About half the top was glass. We really regret getting rid of it as it would be quite valuable now.  It might have been a 55, I'm not sure.  My husband is asleep and I'm not going to wake him up and ask him what year it was.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

Linda said:


> We had one with a glass top.  About half the top was glass. We really regret getting rid of it as it would be quite valuable now.  It might have been a 55, I'm not sure.  My husband is asleep and I'm not going to wake him up and ask him what year it was.



Skyliner...


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't forget the hardtop/convertible?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> Don't forget the hardtop/convertible?
> 
> View attachment 14935



Lots of $$$$$$ there if you can find one today!!!
.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

My brother in law had one of these. He was showing us how it worked, and it didn't. Got stuck halfway down. Ford had a lot of problems with this model.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> My brother in law had one of these. He was showing us how it worked, and it didn't. Got stuck halfway down. Ford had a lot of problems with this model.



My BIL had a 1964 Thunderbird..I bet these are harder to find!!
.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My BIL had a 1964 Thunderbird..I bet these are harder to find!!
> .



I do remember those Ken. Nice idea.
I was coming out of a store the other day and there was a new Volvo hardtop setting there. All of a sudden, the top folded up a disappeared in the trunk. I stopped and told the driver that it was about the neatest thing I'd seen since the hardtop Ford. By the way, he loves the car.


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pic of the glass top Ken.  Ours was like that only green and didn't have the continental kit on the back.  It's hard to believe we were dumb enough to get rid of it.   I don't think we got much out of it either.   That was back in the early 70s, we are smart now!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)

Linda said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of the glass top Ken.  Ours was like that only green and didn't have the continental kit on the back.  It's hard to believe we were dumb enough to get rid of it.   I don't think we got much out of it either.   That was back in the early 70s, we are smart now!



YW....Yes I wish I still had mine!!
.


----------

